# Photo Bucket is at it again



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 27, 2019)

Photo Bucket has raised the cost of hosting photos to double what I used to pay. I am within a few years of retirement and simply cannot afford to pay that bill after retirement so I have decided to let it go as of now. Don't suggest other places to host them as I'm not going to move everything and then try to link the new location to all my past threads. If anyone would like a picture of any of the old builds, email me and I will be happy to send a picture or two out to you. As of now I have no idea the state of my photos. When I try to log on I get bombarded with ads and cannot get to the photos before I just give up.


----------



## dsage (Dec 28, 2019)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Photo Bucket has raised the cost of hosting photos to double what I used to pay. I am within a few years of retirement and simply cannot afford to pay that bill after retirement so I have decided to let it go as of now. Don't suggest other places to host them as I'm not going to move everything and then try to link the new location to all my past threads. If anyone would like a picture of any of the old builds, email me and I will be happy to send a picture or two out to you. As of now I have no idea the state of my photos. When I try to log on I get bombarded with ads and cannot get to the photos before I just give up.



I've had the same experience with the Ads. I assumed it was just a problem for visitors but if that's the way it acts for the paying customer then it's a shame. Not surprising though. It's all about the money. It's for sure not about providing a service for anyone. Social media, Youtube, these forums are all about the money.


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 28, 2019)

stevehuckss396 said:


> Photo Bucket has raised the cost of hosting photos to double what I used to pay. I am within a few years of retirement and simply cannot afford to pay that bill after retirement so I have decided to let it go as of now. Don't suggest other places to host them as I'm not going to move everything and then try to link the new location to all my past threads. If anyone would like a picture of any of the old builds, email me and I will be happy to send a picture or two out to you. As of now I have no idea the state of my photos. When I try to log on I get bombarded with ads and cannot get to the photos before I just give up.



For me at least, I can still see your photos. It sucks that Photobucket are up to their old tricks. I imagine they're still riding the downward spiral from the last time they tried to ransom their users and wouldn't be surprised if they fold up or get bought out sometime in the near future.

 As for the ads, I've raised the issue to see what the problem is and hopefully it'll be sorted quickly.


----------



## Shelton (Jan 6, 2020)

The ads show when logged off.   When you are logged on 
1.  click on little man in the upper right corner and get to User Control Panel
2. Click on Preferences and go to the bottom of the forum
3.  Then click these boxes and save.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hello Angie!

The reference was to the adds on the photo bucket website not the forum. The forum is good, photobucket is BAD!


----------



## CNC-Joe (Jan 6, 2020)

Such a shame to lose access to the work of gents like Steve H. and others.  Bass-tadds.


----------



## nel2lar (Jan 7, 2020)

I can not stand Photo-bucket. Always something to mess with my photos.
There has to be a better photo company.


----------



## RonW (Jan 8, 2020)

Someone said the forum was OK. Not from where I sit. I constantly have to delete or stop an ad window on the left side of the window which covers the subscribers information and part of the mailing which I'm trying to read. The ones on the right are acceptable as they don't cover information but the left ones are a pain in the you know where. Ron W


----------



## Shelton (Jan 9, 2020)

RonW said:


> Someone said the forum was OK. Not from where I sit. I constantly have to delete or stop an ad window on the left side of the window which covers the subscribers information and part of the mailing which I'm trying to read. The ones on the right are acceptable as they don't cover information but the left ones are a pain in the you know where. Ron W



Log in.   Those only show to people viewing the site not logged in.


----------



## Chuck1949 (Jan 10, 2020)

RonW said:


> Someone said the forum was OK. Not from where I sit. I constantly have to delete or stop an ad window on the left side of the window which covers the subscribers information and part of the mailing which I'm trying to read. The ones on the right are acceptable as they don't cover information but the left ones are a pain in the you know where. Ron W


Above is a post on how to opt out in your preferences. I did it and it works. I no longer have ads blocking content.


----------

